# Funny PC names



## Wereserpent (Jun 25, 2005)

Tell about some funny PC names here.

My PC right now is named Warrenth and someone else commented trhat it sounded like I was going to arret somebody.

"Officer Warrenth."  

Then there was Midas Goldwind who soon got "Trust the Midas touch."


----------



## The Human Target (Jun 25, 2005)

Thokk Itoome, a half orc fighter- Say it out loud.

Swampwater Tom, a druidic dwarf raised by gnomes. In the swamp.


----------



## astralpwka (Jun 25, 2005)

My wife's barbarian: Ba'Dass.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 25, 2005)

I had a player running a human fighter in one of my first games called Simon Sparrow Slayer.  He was a human fighter with weapon specialization in the awl pike.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 25, 2005)

I had a player with an Arabian style character named Niddala. She modeled the character based on the Disney character of Aladdin. She (the PC) was funny, quirky and same sex oriented).


----------



## Runesong42 (Jun 25, 2005)

One of my friends played a crazed gnomish warrior named "Rancyd Bludstein".

Another friend had a different gnome character named Jasper.  In itself, it's not THAT funny, but he was a very friendly gnome, and this got him the monniker, "Jasper, the Friendly Gnome".  For all you kids born after the 80's, it referenced Casper, The Friendly Ghost.

A third gnomish thief used to call himself "The Masked Halfling".

Gnomes are wacky.


----------



## Turanil (Jun 25, 2005)

The only funny name I gave to a character was a NPC when I was running a game. The name doesn't mean anything, but for a French pronuncing it, it is obviously the name of a petty, dumb, and  worthless commoner. The guy accompanied the PCs for two adventures, as a kind of useless henchman. His name was *Drovieu*. One of the players couldn't stop laughing when I first said the name.


----------



## was (Jun 25, 2005)

A crazed gnome fighter named Elmo Pickles.  He had bright red hair and a beard and fought with a two-handed axe (gnome-sized).


----------



## sad_genius (Jun 25, 2005)

In a TORG game once I .had the inspired twosome Bob Chains and Spike Macey


----------



## reveal (Jun 25, 2005)

My favorite character was a Dwarf fighter I named Bert Anernie.


----------



## Napftor (Jun 25, 2005)

My very first PC was named Chastazar.  Someone commented that it sounded like a new type of soda.


----------



## Shag (Jun 25, 2005)

My brother used to name his mages after cold medication.. Dristan, Sudafed, Ny Quil etc


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

Hmmm...well there was the halfling known as "Shane Greenbottle, Demon Lord of the Abyss"...

There was a living construct named Galatea...

Bilun the cleric, who died by poison and swelled up to the shape of a balloon.

I'm playing Rayni, also known as Araynia the Evil Death Warlock of Doom (a very friendly Chaotic Good character who gets upset when people get hurt)

There was a guy name Rod who was obsessed with rods.

Then there was one campaign where every player and their animal companions had similar names that started with 'A'  I got so confused.  You would too if you had to sift through Aviur, Ariki, Ali, Amairgen, Avran, etc


----------



## Darkness (Jun 25, 2005)

I once talked another DM into using a special monster, the golden retriever - i.e., a retriever (see MM under "demon") that was golden in color.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 25, 2005)

A pair of Monks, named Donatello and Rafael, appeared in one of my games.

 -- N


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I once talked another DM into using a special monster, the golden retriever - i.e., a retriever (see MM under "demon") that was golden in color.



 that's pretty funny


----------



## Shadeus (Jun 25, 2005)

The first character I ever played was a basic edition dwarf named Orc. 

castle guard: Who goes there?
Dwarf: Orc.
castle guard: W-what?  Orcs?!?

I was 9 years old; it seemed like a good name at the time.

I had a 2nd-edition human fighter named Fathom the G*dd*mn Snuffbox King.  Long story.


----------



## davidschwartznz (Jun 25, 2005)

The worst PC name I ever had was a gnome called Filchbatter... Sadly, I chose the name from the list of typical gnome names in the 3.5 PHB.


----------



## Yig (Jun 25, 2005)

In one of Trainz campaign I play a female rogue named Y.T. (Yours Truly).

I like it but he don't 

Yeah, it's from Snow Crash.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jun 25, 2005)

*I hate joke PC names in serious games*

I once ran a group in which 3-4 players thought it would be funny to bring rowdy, drunken dwarven, brewmasters with joke names into my, fairly serious, game.  I didn't notice that the names were jokes when perusing the character sheets as I was more worried about the glaring omissions on stats 

(um. . . does your character have a base attack?  Does this full plate change your PC's armor class at all?  Screw It! You didn't write clothes on your character sheet: your dwarf is naked until he finds some clothes)

The only one I remember was Drunkov Myaz.  The player fell asleep and when another player's character rolled his naked, drunken dwarf monk off the back of the wagon and out into the snow of the Himalayas, I asked what he wanted to do.  He didn't respond.  Drunkov froze to death and the murderess got xp.

That murderess was played by my now-wife, who DMed RttToEE for a frind and me.  I played two dwarves: Bael and Taklinn.  She would get flustered, forget their names, and call them "Bait & Tackle."


----------



## Taloras (Jun 25, 2005)

I used to have an elf named Ivellios.......the other players called him Evil Eyes.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 25, 2005)

A guy turned up to a game I was in who called his strong human fighter "Roid" - which he said was a play on the word steroid.

We just called him "Hemma-"


----------



## Gilladian (Jun 25, 2005)

I once had a pair of half-orc fighters named HoA and HoB. They were named under a severe time constraint, but they were so popular as henchmen that they remained in the party for months.

My mother's best name was a hobbit thief (2nd edition) named Sneaky Took. His brother's name was Sly.

My husband had a cleric named Otto Mattock. He had a rapid reload crossbow of some sort.


----------



## ltclnlbrain (Jun 25, 2005)

We've seen a few groaners over the years.

Human Fighter: Cid Vicious
Gnome Cleric: Maximus Lawn
Blue Dragon: Guacamole (Don't ask...)

I don't get credit for this one, but for anybody who's played "The Standing Stone," a vrock bard named The Cuckoo? That's ridiculous. 

These three from the same player, who's believes that the name makes the character:

Halfling Rogue: Didn'tdoit Wasn'tthere
Human Cleric: Euston O'better
Lumi Cleric: Sol Good

And in an old Star Wars game, Ekul Redav ("Luke Vader" backwards...that one is just painful).


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jun 25, 2005)

I think I can add a few to this list.

Ive played in the same party as a Ray Darr (the anticipator?),
A gnomish thief/ladies man who went by Valentine Victor Vargas

Character's Ive personally played:
The character with the longest name was an ogre barbarian: Toog of the Shieldbreaker clan, follower of Sune Firehair.

And I managed to talk one DM into letting me roleplay a skeleton, he was a dragonslayer in life who got caught trying to make off with a dragons horde.  No one ever catches the reference though...I named him Sir Eglemore.


----------



## Patman21967 (Jun 25, 2005)

I was huting for a PC name once, and happened to look at the beer bottle in front of me, actually there were about 12, but that is another story...thus was born Bolechim Reeb ( Michelob Beer )

One guy had an insane hobbit Troll-slayer in WFRP named Shorty McFarlane

I had an old Golden Heeros Character named Captain Justice.


----------



## the Lorax (Jun 26, 2005)

Funny names are bound to happen, I myself prefer it when a character earns a funny nickname, but over the years I've seen some amusing things.  A few off the top of my head.
Most of these are pre 3.x ed.

An elven fighter/druid who kept 4 war dogs - Crockett, Tubbs, Switek and Zito

An NPC female barbarian who followed a bear totem, encountered while imprisoned and naked.  she got the nickname "Bear" or "Bare" (and I'm certain the the players had both meanings in mind)

A human nomadic horseman named Ughle - pronounced Oogle (that character didn't stay long as the player droped from the group, but years later we still blame stuff on our horse master Oogle)

A character suffering amnesia who was named "Emma"(esia).

A halfling fighter named "Bubba" (and played as a red-neck)

A halfling thief named "Dip Fong"

A monk with a vow of silence that the party decided to call "Q the monk"

A halfling fighter/rogue named Zivan Andurst, not funny in and of itself, but once he got his cloak of the bat he became "Half Batman"

One player has a habit of frequently naming characters non fantasy styled names, and has played characters named:  Steve, John, Bill and other such common names.

One campaign two players named their characters after PCs of the DM, with the letters reversed, thus, Nipsar (named after Raspin) and Evatco Suissac (named after Cassius Octave)


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jun 26, 2005)

One that I can recall that was a pretty subtle until you thought about it...

In a Dark Sun campaign a thri-kreen named _Chakcha Cha'Mari_.  The player asked if it would pass muster with me, I looked at it and said sure. I mean, _Chakcha_ is both a common weapon kreen use as well as a frequent kreen name.  A session or two in some of the other PCs were smirking when they got it, they finally shared their understanding.

*Jack, the Samurai*

I normally don't like joke names, but this was just way to clever not to keep around.

So Chakcha Cha'mari stayed, unfortunately, the campaign took a stall and never got back going.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Jun 26, 2005)

I think the funniest thing in terms of names is when one of our players decided to name her Female Dwarven Druid: Timov.

She just liked the name.

This went for a session and a bit when the group, not being able to restrain itself a moment longer, told her to spell the name backwards. She only realised something new about the name at that moment. She was so disgusted with everyone for not telling her earlier that she kept the character's name to spite us all.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 26, 2005)

Joke names?  We've had a few...

Matt Ress, Giant Pimp

The Gnome Ranger (and his trusty Giant Space Hamster, Mithril)

Mildly Vanilla (Bard)

Crom Trews, a very skilled Dwarven Ftr/Rgr (who is probably going to marry Hatie Kolmes).

The Avatar of Zilla.

And I used the TMNT names as the names of the Kappas that were guarding a sacred site...


----------



## Aeson (Jun 26, 2005)

I PC in an old group had the name Bashion. When introduced in a formal setting he was called Master Bashion.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 26, 2005)

I had a PC in an old group I DMed named Bashion. When introduced in a formal setting he was called Master Bashion.


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Jun 26, 2005)

One guy in my group is famous for silly names.

Last summer he was Jaun Danger Messerschmidt ("Danger?  Danger is my middle name!"), a Sprite rogue.

This summer he's Jack "Blinky" Caggen, a human with three eyes.

In the other game, he's Cliff Jumper McCraken, wildmage.

His NPCs are noted for having interesting names as well, such as Dr. M (store brand Dr Pepper), and the famous Woo brothers: John the Baptist Woo and Jesus Woo (pronounced in the spanish "Hey-soos").  John Woo is a bard.  They're dwarves, and despite the biblical, spanish, and asian-inspired names, they speak with heavy scottish accents.

You'd think that all the foolish names would detract from the game, but they don't.  After the first few giggles, everything pretty much goes on as normal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 26, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> A pair of Monks, named Donatello and Rafael, appeared in one of my games.
> 
> -- N


----------



## smootrk (Jun 26, 2005)

Long ago, I had a Dwarf named Baldur Badaxe.  It was very cool to see a game company use the same name.


----------



## Christian (Jun 26, 2005)

A player in my current campaign just retired his Dwarven Druid, Monkeyknuckle Muffinhead. Thank the gods. I giggled everytime his turn came up in the initiative order ...


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Jun 26, 2005)

My friend DMed a game with a gnome named Daplume.  He was a Gnome Daplume.  :\ 

I played a character named Random Ambre (after a Chroniles of Amber character).  2 Years later someone pointed out that it sounded like Random Hombre (Random Guy).  Who knew?  No onein my group said boo about it.


----------



## Shroomy (Jun 26, 2005)

*Funny PC Names*

I'm currently playing a halfing druid/bard named Peta Earthlover.  At lunch one day I was trying to think of the most absurd thing to PO my DM, so I came up with a naked, drum-playing halfling hippie; I proceeded to elaborate on the joke for the rest of the day.  I decided to actually play the character, though I pulled back on some of the absurdity.  I'm still a drum-playing, halfing druid/bard who does not get along with his wealthy parents, but I wear clothes and bathe now.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 26, 2005)

Light-hearted character names


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jun 26, 2005)

Current Dark Sun Druid - Roots Breeze (sounded like a nice, organic hippie druidish name).

-AoA


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 26, 2005)

*Funny Names?*

I played a warforged fighter named Alpha-Five in one of NiTessine's online games.


----------



## slaunt (Jun 26, 2005)

I was in this game once, where we had this guy playing a human ranger called Sneerglaw. He played this character for about year or so. Then one day while i was out with some friends, we were sitting in a parking lot waiting for a friend to come out of the pharmacy, and the name hit me. Sneerglaw was Walgreens backwards. 
Another interesting character was the fat dwarven theif called Sancho who wore a sombrero. Man, that dwarf could do some amazing things. Him and Sneerglaw duked it out one day(long story) up till that point Sneerglaw couldnt hit a wall if his life depended on it, scored two crits on Sancho, who had a backpack full of Greek Fire. The resulting explosion destroyed Sancho, and the bag of holding Sneerglaw had, and sucked Sneerglaw into a waygates dimension with nothing but his skivvies. All that remained of Sancho was his sombrero, in wich our GM said that he would hate to be in the party that finds that Hat.
The last we saw of Sneerglaw, was his skin hanging inside of Good Mutt's Command tent. And trust me Mutt wasnt someone you wanted to mess with, even tho our group was responsible for freeing him, and evil Mutt. The only way Mutt could be killed was by Adam the Paladin, who incedentally was Mutt.
Now that was a good campaign. 

Slaunt


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 26, 2005)

slaunt said:
			
		

> I was in this game once, where we had this guy playing a human ranger called Sneerglaw. He played this character for about year or so. Then one day while i was out with some friends, we were sitting in a parking lot waiting for a friend to come out of the pharmacy, and the name hit me. Sneerglaw was Walgreens backwards.
> Another interesting character was the fat dwarven theif called Sancho who wore a sombrero. Man, that dwarf could do some amazing things. Him and Sneerglaw duked it out one day(long story) up till that point Sneerglaw couldnt hit a wall if his life depended on it, scored two crits on Sancho, who had a backpack full of Greek Fire. The resulting explosion destroyed Sancho, and the bag of holding Sneerglaw had, and sucked Sneerglaw into a waygates dimension with nothing but his skivvies. All that remained of Sancho was his sombrero, in wich our GM said that he would hate to be in the party that finds that Hat.
> The last we saw of Sneerglaw, was his skin hanging inside of Good Mutt's Command tent. And trust me Mutt wasnt someone you wanted to mess with, even tho our group was responsible for freeing him, and evil Mutt. The only way Mutt could be killed was by Adam the Paladin, who incedentally was Mutt.
> Now that was a good campaign.



*Drunken Gaming* - _Catch the Excitement!_


----------



## Mallus (Jun 27, 2005)

It seems I just can't pass up an oppurtunity to share my ever-growing list of goofball names. These are NPC's in my current game, BTW. I mainly DM...

*Elspeth Chana-Rama Sutra*: accountant and former pirate (then Elspeth Hellion). Manager of the underage brothel The Maison Chatons.

*Jack Fancy, Esq.*: assassin and dandy, former guidlmaster of the Room Rogue Players. Currently trying to organize a new band of foppish criminals; Fancy's Dancer Brigade (try and picture swashbuckling Mummer assassins, I dare you...)

The *Mother Superior Tawny Portal*, and the *Sister Inferior Eva Longinus*: priestesses in the Order of St. Tart's Bodice (who is the Saint of Shamelessness, Most Brazen Servant of Aja Opal Blossom, Goddess of Lovers). Tawny was a former exotic dancer, and Eva a former housewife. 

*Otto Krovus Ratzinger*, aka The Ratblaster: a defrocked priest turned alchemist, now Ordnance Master at Fort Ormond.

*Goa Goddard, Apu Tati, Brahma Besson*,  and *Commander Bellesoir*: assorted naval officers at Fort Ormand.

*The Queen Bitch*: Nickname of the transvestite were-dog "priestess" who owns the dockside tavern called The Dancehall in the Blue Light District of Narayan. The tavern is a popular among sailors and cavemen.


----------



## nocanes (Jun 27, 2005)

I love using my Feng Shui agent. Mark DeMann is the baddest of hineys...


----------



## Henry (Jun 27, 2005)

I once ran a Forgotten Realms game (as a private joke I say it's still on hiatus, despite we ran it two years ago) where the Fighter/Barbarian of the group was named Darmok, and he named his horse Tenagra. The funniest part was that he kept getting his horse killed, and naming the new one "Tenagra". When we last played, he was on Tenagra XXII, I believe...

He'd charge them into combat (where they'd get cut down from under him), lose them tied up outside while dungeoneering, kill them for food, try to cliff-jump them...

For obvious reasons, he would never want an awakened mount...


----------



## francisca (Jun 27, 2005)

My wife had been playing for about 3 months, and I showed her this website: http://www.dungeonmajesty.com/

Go poke around, it's comedy gold.  Especially the videos.

Anyway, after seeing it, she decided her character, Alexandra, had too mundane of a name.  Her next character was named: Castratia Balzack

My. Wife. Rocks.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 27, 2005)

Lessee... 

Some Star Wars characters my friends have created:
Pepto Canoli
Link'n Lagh
Miso Oni


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jun 27, 2005)

Years ago, in 2e, I played a cleric with the fighting monk kit. His real name was pretty plain, but another PC gave him the nickname "Brother Nook-Nook." It stuck.

Another player had a habit of picking bad names. He created one character with the nickname of Smoothie, unfortunately just before the yogurt drink of the same name became popular.


----------



## sniffles (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm with Arbiter of Wyrms - I so hate joke names in serious games. But I'm not totally against having a bit of fun with names. In one campaign I'm in the GM introduced a halfling NPC named Puffleweis, so when we started a "filler" game, my friend and I decided to play halfling siblings named Weiselpuff.

In a d20 Modern game my sorcerer PC has a rat familiar named Chewie. In a Greyhawk campaign one of the other players named his gnome bird lord Thyrothorus Ludovicianus, which is the Latin name of the Carolina wren.  In a recent one-shot I ran a halfling rogue named Jolyon Rodger - aka Jolly Rodger.  I did a cod French accent the whole game.   

We have a Risus campaign inspired by the movie "Mystery Men" which is the best place for silly names - there are too many to list. We pretty much save up all our silliness for that game.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 27, 2005)

This isn't a PC name, but the organization our d20 CoC characters are a part of: The British Defence Initiative, or the BDI.

Think about it a sec... that's how long it took me before it hit.


----------



## Richards (Jun 27, 2005)

We had a gnomish thief in our AD&D campaign named Jonik.  For some reason, everyone took to calling him "Big Daddy J."

Johnathan


----------



## painandgreed (Jun 27, 2005)

In the game 'm currently playing in, my pixie character's name is Nice Sunnyday (which I thought was a perfectly good pixie name). Thing is, the party of which I am the leader, includes a drow, a half feind, a succubus, and other odd creatures. It provides for funny situations when, for example, an Ogre Mage enters one of the 'not-so-fiendly' bars we hang out in asking everybody loudly "Who here is Nice? I'm looking for a Nice Sunnyday!" Of course, I'm really waiting for some cleric to ask me things under Zone of Truth and bluff my way out by just playing dumb and saying "I'm Nice." and having it come out as true.


----------



## cmanos (Jun 28, 2005)

we have a gnome druid in our group going by the bane of Nob Nab.  He invariably gets called Nob Job several times during the game.  For those unfamiliar with the term.  Nob Job is what Bill Clinton got from Monika.


----------



## cmanos (Jun 28, 2005)

Yig said:
			
		

> In one of Trainz campaign I play a female rogue named Y.T. (Yours Truly).
> 
> I like it but he don't
> 
> Yeah, it's from Snow Crash.




SNow Crash rocks!  Another great character name....

Hiro Protagonist!


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 28, 2005)

Back in an AD&D game we played, my half-orc fighter was called Bogron. Everybody else used to call him Bogroll.   

Pinotage


----------



## Eye Tyrant (Jun 28, 2005)

Roscoe Greenbottle - (using suggested names from PHB) this Halfling Rogue had a fondness for the pipeweed.

Balsak Badderlack - Firbolg NPC

Dooble Lingy Fazoom - Gnome Illusionist

Algar Longschnaz - Gnome Fighter raised by Dwarves


----------



## fredramsey (Jun 28, 2005)

Know you, now, in a time before 2nd Edition, a legend was born.

A player created his first dwarf character. Up until this auspicious time, he had never played a dwarf. His DM (me), chastised him for unoriginal names, and encouraged this player to come up with an original, memorable name. And he did. And the world quaked in fear.

"I am... F**k! F**k the Dwarf!"

(I swear, 'tis a true story)


----------



## Chaldfont (Jun 28, 2005)

One of my PCs had a svirfneblin henchman named Friggan.

In an old D6 Star Wars game, a friend of mine played a failed jedi named Hassan bin Sobar (thanks to the Three Stooges for that name).


----------



## Henry (Jun 28, 2005)

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> In an old D6 Star Wars game, a friend of mine played a failed jedi named Hassan bin Sobar (thanks to the Three Stooges for that name).




One of these days, I'd love to collaborate with two other players in a Modern game to make three characters with the last names of Dewey, Cheatham, and Howe.  It would likely never come up in-game enough to reek, but would linger just enough to elicit a groan now and again.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jun 28, 2005)

There is currently a PC in my game named Fubar Dragonbait.  When the party fought a dragon two sessions ago, he blew a move silently check and alerted the dragon to the party's presence earlier than they had hoped.  He got close enough to get breathed on by the dragon as well.  The party won the fight, but he almost lived up to his name.


DM


----------



## doggreen1944 (Jun 28, 2005)

My brother played a Thri-Kreen fighter in the 2ed world of Athas.  His name, Xantu Mondo from Way Way Beyondo.  Still my favorite.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 29, 2005)

One of the first games I played in featured a CE dwarf fighter named Murderkill Hackenslash.

Until recently, a gnome PC in my Planescape game was named Poindexter Beeblebrox. His nickname was Fubar. It was earned.

And both of the warforged PCs I've DMed for have been named Robo. No connection between the two games, either.

Demiurge out.


----------



## EvilGM (Jun 29, 2005)

_PCs_ 
Smass Turbator
Saur Assmasterson (one of many Assmastersons... default last name from the DM if you didn't have one)
Zebediah "Zeb" Snackhole
Luscious Bottoms
Stabn Damuff

_Henchmen/Mounts_ 
Sir Beaksalot, Griffon Mount
Robster Craw, a misshapen Clay Golem (our sculptor sucked)
Donkey Donkey, a provisions mule


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2005)

Some character names in games I have DMed or played in...

Faa Q - a female ranger with an additude
Cheeseburger - A male sorcerer who would take the most useless spells (in an Underdark campaign)
Zion Modnar - a male psionic warrior (Random Noiz spelled backwards)
Roy the Fun - a male fighter (players first character)
Roy the More Fun - a male fighter (players second character)
Roy the Most Fun - a male fighter (players third character)
Roy the Not so Fun - a male wizard (players fourth character and he didn't like playing a wizard)


----------



## Sunderstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Ochan Cheddarwood (pronounced "oh-kan" - Druid in 2E) - inspired by a Bag of Doritos, an old buddy took Nacho and reversed it.

another buddy loved to smoke Winston cigs and called his Ranger "Enitocin".
another buddy named his characters after A/V appliances.... Sony, Quasar, Zenith etc


----------



## Kastil (Jul 4, 2005)

I had a assassin named Liv Knomoore.


Then there was a friend who had a dwarven fighter named Armin Hammer.


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=128202


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Jul 4, 2005)

I had to pay close attention to my brother when he last made a character.
"Can I name him Cackle McGackle?"
"No"
"How about Tailripperoffer Puppykicker?"
"No"
"How about Roscoe?"
"Yes, but only if his full name isn't or doesn't sound like Roscoe P. Coltrain."
"Ok, scratch that..."


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jul 4, 2005)

I had a player who was always known for doing weird things - in gaming, his personal life, etc.  He introduced a 6'7 155 lb mage named 'Gargwalder Fumm' which was, apparently some inexplicable alias for some equally silly name.  When everyone laughed and made fun of how goofy teh name got, he usually got quite huffy about it.  I think the goofyness of the name was outdone at how indignent he got when people made fun of it.


----------



## Vradna (Jul 4, 2005)

To add my two cents:

I remember a Role Aids supplement (unauthroized d20 from years ago) called 'Lich Lords' that a friend of mine put us through years ago.  I played a pair of Elves (we had 2 characters each because we didn't have enough players.) who took themselves too seriously.  My friend had a human dual classed cleric/bard called Fryscaslyc (Frisk-as-lick) who spoke in a pseudo-scottish accent and punctuated his sentences with flute music.  If anyone knows of David Walliams from the UK TV show "Little Britain" will know what I am talking about.

The DM from Lich Lords had a renegade Red Wizard of Thay (when FR was new...) in another game known as "Nadgazad Firehand" (I believed ripped from Joe Dever's LONE WOLF). Naturally, his comrades would say "GO, Nads!" whenever he successfully took out Zhentarim.  Nads went on to form a bizarre relationship with a Faerie Dragon whom he nicknamed "Fizzle."  Don't ask me why.


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2005)

A player in my current Storyhour The Creation Schema has a character named Taskerdoo.  Just comes across funny to me.

In a Darksun game, I had a player name his Thri-kreen gladiator Gak.  When he died we all said in unison "Gak!" and over dramatized dieing.

In an annoying turn of events, I also had two 1/2 giants, a male and a female named Bam Bam and Pebbles.

I had one Champions character named Piquanta.  Piquanta means full of energy.  One player broke down laughing.  He thought I named the heroine after a nut. :\


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 9, 2005)

I once knew a kid who named his paladin Sir Frederick the Fluffy.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2005)

I had a player that wanted to name his fantasy PC, Jason Cheese.  Yeah, don't think so.

I had a Living Greyhawk PC.  She was a blonde hottie half-elf bard with decent charisma, but not at all smart.  She didn't know who to play any instraments, just Perform (sing) and (dance).  And she was fairly...promiscuous.  I named her Kyristina Spears.  She even took a level of sorcerer to get a cat familiar she named...um, actually Eric's grandma might not like that....


----------



## diaglo (Jul 9, 2005)

Dildonius Handflik


----------

